# magic trees on offer at ASDA.....15p!!



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

as per the title suggest, i got a tip off last night about these so went and raided the local store :lol: the yellowones were the only ones to have 15p price tags but i got a price check on the white ones too which showed they were 15p also! i ended up buying the lot...... all 131 of them :doublesho


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Update, theybwere at Asda for a bargain price but rumour has it a certain lewis Chadwick bought them all lol.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> Update, theybwere at Asda for a bargain price but rumour has it a certain lewis Chadwick bought them all lol.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

p.s dont go to wakefield asda


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Haha thats awesome! Don't think you'll ever need any more ever.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Why would you buy 131?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dan said:


> Haha thats awesome! Don't think you'll ever need any more ever.


i'd hope not :lol: a few mates will want some no doubt but i'll be aiming to keep around 50 for myself


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Naddy37 said:


> Why would you buy 131?


why wouldn't you for 15p each :doublesho


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I see you love a bargain :lol: I'm guessing you like vanilla then :doublesho


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I see you love a bargain :lol: I'm guessing you like vanilla then :doublesho


i'm always down for a bargain  they didnt smell bad when i opened one, bit late anyway if i don't isnt it :lol:


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Naddy37 said:


> Why would you buy 131?


They had no more left after 131!


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

I scents a bargain. 

I'll get me coat.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

pajd said:


> They had no more left after 131!


my mates been back this morning and they've filled the shelves back up :doublesho i might call in again tonight :lol:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Naddy37 said:


> Why would you buy 131?


If anyone remembers that scene from the film "Seven" - that's why.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> my mates been back this morning and they've filled the shelves back up :doublesho i might call in again tonight :lol:


Same colour?


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

None on special at the Gateshead Metro ASDA


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

pajd said:


> Same colour?


aye :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

dellwood33 said:


> None on special at the Gateshead Metro ASDA


you checked on the ends of the aisles? try taking one to customer services and get a price check, that's what i had to do with the white one as that was priced at £1.50 on the shelf


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> you checked on the ends of the aisles?


Just follow your nose.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

tosh said:


> If anyone remembers that scene from the film "Seven" - that's why.


Fair point :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

well trip to fosse park asda for me it is then


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 1, 2014)

Wernt all on offer at my local asda but my favourite leather ones were, bonus! Cheers

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan97 (May 5, 2016)

I'll be checking my local tomorrow! In dire need of a new air freshener


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

checked asda fosse park leicester and none there


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well I just got 10x the leather scent at 15p each, showing at £1.50 still in the aisle however I don't like the smell! LOL 
non of the others were 15p! 
Oh well


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

£1.50 in my Asda


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Asda can do store or region specific markdowns in prices so may be a localised thing.....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

the whites ones i got were showing £1.50 on the shelf just take them to customer services and get a price check on them and you may be surprised  i've heard a few other scents are on offer too!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Only 1 left at that price and it was margarita so bought it, even the woman on the till couldn't believe the price.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

All £1.50 at my local store


----------



## mickmills (Mar 27, 2017)

After the mania I checked my local Asda £1.50 each or 2 for £2


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just stocked back up at my local Asda so bought another 10 but only margarita left.

Huddersfield Asda by the way.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I Went and looked in mine and all were £1.50. Some of the scents you've mentioned weren't displayed either. 

I was really hoping for a bunch of the black ones!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Asda in Boldon Tyne and Wear are full price. Wife even did a price check at the till. So don't bother going thete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

full price down my local too, 2 varieties on offer black and blue but both priced at £1.50 each


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

There was only the leather scented ones left. So I bought 15 :lol:


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Fraser911 said:


> There was only the leather scented ones left. So I bought 15 :lol:


I bought 10 but I don't like the scent! :lol:


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Kam09 said:


> I bought 10 but I don't like the scent! :lol:


Haven't smelt them yet. For the sake of a few quid, worth a punt :lol:


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 1, 2014)

Fraser911 said:


> Haven't smelt them yet. For the sake of a few quid, worth a punt


Leathers one of my favourite, can be a bit off putting initially but lovely when it's had a day to fade a bit. It smells nothing like leather though

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Stocked back up with the Margarita so bought another 13, all the others are regular price.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Well that's one way to avoid having to pay 5p for a bag! :lol:


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Went to my local asda they were up at £1.50 but the vanilla ones scanned at 15p. Emptied the shelf 48 of them

Thanks Lewis!!





Dion


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Are they any good? (Just wondering) may pop to local Asda on lunch to punt around


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

My Mrs loves the vanilla flavored ones, they last okay too. I must admit they don't too bad, but I prefer natural leather.


----------

